# RecipeDB - Punkins Cascadian Dark Ale



## punkin (22/2/12)

Punkins Cascadian Dark Ale  Ale - American Amber Ale  All Grain               4 Votes        Brewer's Notes Crystal 140 is medium crystal. Dark wheat is Midnight wheat. 150gm hop addition is flameout and 230 gm addition is dry hopped after 4 days in primary.Brewmate colour is a lot darker at EBC 67.9   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      19.65 kg JWM Traditional Ale Malt    1.22 kg JWM Wheat Malt    0.95 kg JWM Crystal 140    0.95 kg Weyermann Vienna    0.71 kg JWM Chocolate Chit Malt    0.71 kg Weyermann Wheat Dark       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      230 g Nelson Sauvin (Pellet, 12.7AA%, 0mins)    155 g Nelson Sauvin (Pellet, 12.7AA%, 60mins)    150 g Nelson Sauvin (Pellet, 12.7AA%, 0mins)    115 g Nelson Sauvin (Pellet, 12.7AA%, 10mins)       Yeast     40 g DCL Yeast US-05 - American Ale         84L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.068 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.017 (calc)   Bitterness 67.2 IBU   Efficiency 74%   Alcohol 6.65%   Colour 35 EBC   Batch Size 84L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## punkin (22/2/12)

Drinking this from the keg atm. It is a delicous suprising beer. When you see the colour you are expecting the taste of a black beer, but the flavour is all ipa.

Development thread is here...

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=61427


----------



## jacknohe (22/2/12)

Good stuff. I've been lurking your other thread as I've also been working on my recipe for this style. I'll put it up after I taste my second iteration which is fermenting now. I added too much pale choc which over powered the hops but damn it made a nice porter!

So I'm lowering choc and upping hops. Fingers crossed.


----------



## punkin (10/3/12)

jacknohe said:


> Good stuff. I've been lurking your other thread as I've also been working on my recipe for this style. I'll put it up after I taste my second iteration which is fermenting now. I added too much pale choc which over powered the hops but damn it made a nice porter!
> 
> So I'm lowering choc and upping hops. Fingers crossed.




I'm on the second keg and it's had a couple of weeks to settle down and condition and for the flavours to meld and balance. I had a good seesion on it last night and i'm very proud of it. this really is well worth a try for those with an interest in this style. :icon_cheers:


----------



## pyrosx (10/3/12)

punkin said:


> I'm on the second keg and it's had a couple of weeks to settle down and condition and for the flavours to meld and balance. I had a good seesion on it last night and i'm very proud of it. this really is well worth a try for those with an interest in this style. :icon_cheers:



Absolutely fell in love with the Kooinda BIPA this week, and am now pretty keen on trying out this recipe....

Where did you source the grain bill from? My regular spots don't appear to stock the midnight wheat


----------



## punkin (13/3/12)

pyrosx said:


> Absolutely fell in love with the Kooinda BIPA this week, and am now pretty keen on trying out this recipe....
> 
> Where did you source the grain bill from? My regular spots don't appear to stock the midnight wheat



I bought a full bag of it, but i see Grain and grape stocks it by the kilo.

http://www.grainandgrape.com.au/product_in...roducts_id=8835

If you get stuck give me a pm, i can spare a kilo or two for my cost.


----------



## pyrosx (13/3/12)

punkin said:


> I bought a full bag of it, but i see Grain and grape stocks it by the kilo.
> 
> http://www.grainandgrape.com.au/product_in...roducts_id=8835
> 
> If you get stuck give me a pm, i can spare a kilo or two for my cost.



Bah, it's always at the one sponsor that I didn't check! Thanks.

Wondering if I should try using some Carafa special (dehusked) instead... hmmm


----------



## Wolfman (10/4/12)

Want to make this today. Any ideas on a swap for the dark wheat?


----------



## punkin (11/4/12)

Wolfman said:


> Want to make this today. Any ideas on a swap for the dark wheat?



Yep, you need a dehusked roast malt. Carafa 11 is the one i would have gone with if i hadn't got the wheat.

It doesn't want the bitterness of a black as the blackness is suppossed to be a trick to the tongue. You expect bitter when you look at it, but it ain't there.


----------



## Truman42 (14/5/12)

Hey Punkin how did you get your EBC to 67.9 in brewmate? The best I could get is 55.2. I know it doesnt really matter, just curious to see whats different compared to yours.


----------



## punkin (16/5/12)

Truman said:


> Hey Punkin how did you get your EBC to 67.9 in brewmate? The best I could get is 55.2. I know it doesnt really matter, just curious to see whats different compared to yours.
> 
> View attachment 54551




Midnight wheat comes up in mine as 1466.1. I seem to recall that i had to enter it off the information from Bintanni website as i didn't have it in Brewmate.

Tell me how to do a screenshot and i will show you what it comes up like in mine. 

I'm also using Victory instead of Vienna.


----------



## chunckious (16/5/12)

Truman said:


> Hey Punkin how did you get your EBC to 67.9 in brewmate? The best I could get is 55.2. I know it doesnt really matter, just curious to see whats different compared to yours.
> 
> View attachment 54551



_***NEWBIE FIGJAM ALERT***_
I would take the colour with a grain of salt witm Brewmate Truman. My BIPA had a colour of under 38 and it come out like sump oil. I just try to hit my OG & IBU's. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Bongchitis (16/5/12)

Chunkious said:


> _***NEWBIE FIGJAM ALERT***_
> I would take the colour with a grain of salt witm Brewmate Truman. My BIPA had a colour of under 38 and it come out like sump oil. I just try to hit my OG & IBU's. :icon_chickcheers:



For me all brewing software i have used undershoots colour to a degree. The colour values for the spec malts such as Caraaroma and Carafas are low compared to info on Craftbrewer site. I have started migrating Ross'middle of the range figures which look like it will fix the problem in Brewmate atleast.


----------



## mikec (16/5/12)

The default colour figures in BM can be out by a LOT.
Any recipes I do I update the colour of the grains in I'm using in BM to as close as possible to what the LHBS sold them as. (if it's a range, go for the middle)
Same goes for hop AA% numbers.


----------



## punkin (17/5/12)




----------



## punkin (17/5/12)

Mama google led me through it now i have a new skill. :icon_chickcheers: 

I can sceen capture :icon_cheers: 


The one above is the first brew, this one below is down for my next black brew. Converted to no chill, played with the grain bill a little and using flowers instead of pellets.


----------



## Truman42 (17/5/12)

Even better than the screen capture button is the snipping tool in Win 7.

Click on start and type snipping in the search bar and it will show the snipping tool. Click on it and you can capture screen shots by rectangular regions, free form, window, full screen etc.


----------



## punkin (1/6/12)

Just ready to sparge this now. Looking forward to tossing my first hops in. I think i have the no chill worked out. After listening to everything on the forum here and trying to cut additions back by 10 mins etc, i tried the no chill button in brew mate last time i did Ross's Summer Ale and it's real good.

Should have trusted Brewmate from the start. :blink: 






It's a beautiful smell in the kitchen even with all these flowers...


----------



## chrisso81 (11/8/12)

Still in the fermerter at this stage but the hydro samples taste great! Black, black colour, but its all IPA taste with Nelson Sauvin resinous hop goodness. Nicely balanced. Can't wait to bottle this one and taste it when it's actually ready. Cheers Garry :icon_cheers:


----------



## punkin (20/10/12)

You are very welcome.

I have just put another double batch in the fermenter. Along with Ross's Summer Ale and Smurto's golden this has a permanent tap, leaving just one for other styles most weeks.

A great drop. B)


----------

